

UK tech workers get paid a lot less than Americans for doing the exact same job - allenleein
http://www.businessinsider.com/british-tech-workers-paid-less-than-americans-hired-salary-data-015-7

======
MarkCole
Interesting article, but the salary gap isn't just confined to the UK, but
exists in the whole of Europe. In fact from personal experience, UK full-time
salaries seem to be an order of magnitude higher than in Germany, for exactly
the same job.

